# Any reason I shouldn't buy a D600?



## Braineack (Nov 24, 2013)

I've given myself the opportunity to pick up a refurb'd D600.  I'm really impressed with I see shots taken with FF bodies, I can almost spot it out every time, and I'm thinking about taken in the leap.

I'd end up selling my D5100 and Sigma 17-70 f/2.8-4 to pay for a walking lens for the body.  I was thinking about the Sigma 24-70 f/2.8 as I like the sigma I currently have and it's much more affordable over Nikon's or maybe try the 24-85mm f/2.8-4D. Then once my car sells in spring pick up I plan to pick up a 70-200 and 1.7TC.

Is there a different path I should consider? Or am I just talking myself out of dropping a lot of money?


----------



## astroNikon (Nov 24, 2013)

After seeing a review of the minor changes of the d610 I'm kinda leaning towards a d610 - just more "neat feature" than anything else - quiet continuous.
But the price difference is probably still large, so a d600 is what I'm looking at going towards too .. sometime.  :/


You can borrow my 24-85/2.8-4 if you want to test it for a week, but I'm not selling it 
It's starting to be my "goto" general use lens

And if you do get the d600 .. you can tell me how impressed you are and push me over the ledge too  :lmao:


----------



## astroNikon (Nov 24, 2013)

By the way, what other "path" is there ?
The only way to FF is either with the d600 which is the lowest cost option,
or with a d610 or, with a gigantic price jump new, the d800

I would have been very happily content with a 16mp FF camera.  But other than the d4 and Df there isn't one.

FWIW, I've been talking myself out of spending the money. Over and over again.


----------



## CaptainNapalm (Nov 24, 2013)

You will be happy with the D600. Consider getting it with the 24-85 kit lens. It's a good general purpose lens at a great price.  Be prepared to do some distortion correction in post with this lens especially when shooting buildings but otherwise great lens.


----------



## Juga (Nov 24, 2013)

Because the 6D is better


----------



## goodguy (Nov 24, 2013)

Juga said:


> Because the 6D is better



Now you know them words means WAR :mrgreen:


----------



## hirejn (Nov 24, 2013)

Nothing wrong with the camera as a negative-maker. The reasons I would never buy it include no 10-pin terminal and the controls are too funky compared to the pro line I'm used to (D300, D700, D3, D4).


----------



## astroNikon (Nov 24, 2013)

Juga said:


> Because the 6D is better


I have no issues with the 6D, and may consider it when I go to FF .... but, will it take my Nikon lenses unaltered ?


----------



## goodguy (Nov 24, 2013)

D600 is a great camera but since it looks like you need someone to play devils edvocate then I will do just that.

1.D600 has the well know (but very exaggerated) oil/dust issue
2.While much cheaper it is still a pretty expensive camera
3.You will loose the crop factor that DX body cameras have which is helpful when you take a picture in the distance
4.D7100-excellent camera today sold new for less then 1000$, D600 only real advantage is in low light situation, IQ is about same and you are getting the extra of 1.3 crop sensor which from experience can be helpful. With this camera you can keep your DX lenses.
5.When you will sell the D600 its sale value will be much less because of the oil/dust issue.

Now getting out of character I can tell you the D7100 really should not be counted out lightly, it really is a phenominal camera and if you dont shoot in low light all the time but more occssionally like most users then you really should give the D7100 another shot.
Personally I wouldnt buy the D600, if I would go for an FX body I would get the D610 mostly for the piece of mind.


----------



## PaulWog (Nov 24, 2013)

I wouldn't touch the D600. If the price difference is $500, I'd still go with the D610. The D600 was replaced with the D610 for very specific reasons, and those are the reasons why you shouldn't get a D600. Someone might chime in with "well that's not the case with my D600": That really is irrelevant. It's about the statistical risk *you* will be taking, and I certainly wouldn't be willing to jump on a D600.


----------



## astroNikon (Nov 24, 2013)

Do cameras has serial numbers where you can determine when they were made?

ie, an early d600 or a later d600


----------



## CaptainNapalm (Nov 24, 2013)

PaulWog said:


> I wouldn't touch the D600. If the price difference is $500, I'd still go with the D610. The D600 was replaced with the D610 for very specific reasons, and those are the reasons why you shouldn't get a D600. Someone might chime in with "well that's not the case with my D600": That really is irrelevant. It's about the statistical risk *you* will be taking, and I certainly wouldn't be willing to jump on a D600.



Do you know anyone "personally" with major issues with their D600? Or are you just chiming in based on what you read on the internet just like the majority of people?


----------



## Juga (Nov 24, 2013)

CaptainNapalm said:


> PaulWog said:
> 
> 
> > I wouldn't touch the D600. If the price difference is $500, I'd still go with the D610. The D600 was replaced with the D610 for very specific reasons, and those are the reasons why you shouldn't get a D600. Someone might chime in with "well that's not the case with my D600": That really is irrelevant. It's about the statistical risk *you* will be taking, and I certainly wouldn't be willing to jump on a D600.
> ...



He doesn't have to because he is right. It is a statistical risk just like it is a risk to buy a lens with back focusing issues like the Sigma 35mm f/1.4 DG. Super sharp lens but statistics show that there are a lot of issues with back focusing.


----------



## Derrel (Nov 24, 2013)

astroNikon said:


> Juga said:
> 
> 
> > Because the 6D is better
> ...



Yes, it can accept Nikon lenses unaltered, except for the addition of an F-mount to EF-mount lens adapter. Using Nikkor lenses on a Canon...finally, a way to get some decent optics on a Canon!

Here's the relatively new Fotodiox G-Nikkor adapter, which gives f/stop control to G-series lenses when used on EOS bodies. It also works with regular F-mount lenses.


----------



## Juga (Nov 24, 2013)

Derrel said:


> astroNikon said:
> 
> 
> > Juga said:
> ...



DON'T HATE! :mrgreen:


----------



## CaptainNapalm (Nov 24, 2013)

Juga said:


> CaptainNapalm said:
> 
> 
> > PaulWog said:
> ...



There is a 'risk' with everything and statistics can be very misleading.  But putting that aside, I haven't seen any official report generated by anyone worth listening to which shows "the statistics" for your probability of getting a faulty D600.  All I see so far is a bunch of people crying about what they read online.  I have also seen people online misleadingly fabricate and/or exaggerate the problem related to the so called D600 issues everyone fears.  I became friends with an assistant manager of a large chain camera store in the past six months.  He said that in all the sales of their D600's since their release date (at his store), he's only had two people come back claiming they have the dust/oil problem.  He had a third person come back with an unrelated (focusing) problem with the third D600 he's sold this year.  He said that he had more people come back with other models for other problems so if I go on these statistics my chances of getting a good D600 are better than many of the other models no one complains about.  But wait, maybe I should just go on what I read on the internet, rather than someone actually in the business who is giving me practical statistics based on experience.  It is wrong to give someone advice on a camera that they personally have no experience with.


----------



## Juga (Nov 24, 2013)

CaptainNapalm said:


> Juga said:
> 
> 
> > CaptainNapalm said:
> ...



I understand where you are coming from. But based ^^^ (the bold) I would say go with the D610 or a refurbished D600 if you want to stay Nikon. If you want to have all options open I personally went with the 6D because I felt the erognomics and the low light performance was better on the 6D.


----------



## astroNikon (Nov 24, 2013)

To reduce the risk of getting a bad d600
you should buy me a d600 FIRST

then, if mine is a nice one, then you can "feel" better about the odds of you selecting a nice one for yourself.

we might as well ask the Admins to close this thread now as that is, in all intent and purposes, the final answer.

Thanks for everyone's participation


----------



## robbins.photo (Nov 24, 2013)

astroNikon said:


> To reduce the risk of getting a bad d600
> you should buy me a d600 FIRST
> 
> then, if mine is a nice one, then you can "feel" better about the odds of you selecting a nice one for yourself.
> ...



But if you close the thread I won't be able to razz Juga about the fact that the $1800 Canon 6D Camera has only an extremely slight edge in image quality - roughly about 2% better, than my incredibly outdated D5100 that I only paid $350 for.. 

Lol.. drat.  Oh well, maybe I can work that in somehow on the next thread..


----------



## CaptainNapalm (Nov 24, 2013)

Juga said:


> CaptainNapalm said:
> 
> 
> > Juga said:
> ...



The D600's are a steal right now where as the D610 is more expensive.  I would get the D610 if the price was similar (say only $100 more) but you can score a D600 for $1600 and the D610 will set you back $2000.  $400 to me is a huge difference and I'd be capitalizing right now on what release of the D610 did to the D600 prices because of the so called issues.  The Canon 6D is a great camera and it should be, without a doubt, a strong consideration.  Around here the Canon 6D has gone down a bit in price too lately and there are sales on it where it could be found at a price of a D600.


----------



## Juga (Nov 24, 2013)

robbins.photo said:


> astroNikon said:
> 
> 
> > To reduce the risk of getting a bad d600
> ...








All I can say is don't get hung up on the Snapsort comparison.


----------



## robbins.photo (Nov 24, 2013)

Juga said:


> robbins.photo said:
> 
> 
> > astroNikon said:
> ...



Lol.. I don't.  Not really in the market for full frame myself, while the better lowlight performance would be nice I just wouldn't use it enough in lowlight to really warrant the cost difference.  But I have shot both Canon and Nikon and when you compare the results from similarly priced offerings I'd have to say it's my experience that the Nikon's have the better still image quality.  I'd give Canon the edge in video, but I never shoot video so not really an important feature for me.  I also think Nikon produces better entry level offerings, though once you get into the more expensive full frame categories the differences become very slight for the most part.


----------



## Juga (Nov 24, 2013)

I love my 6D and I am sure the D600/D610 would be great for someone else but it wasn't for me. The 6D felt right in my hands personally and shot better than the D600. It is a subjective topic. Right now if I were in the market for a camera I would most likely go for a D7000...I usually wouldn't buy from Best Buy but their Black Friday deal is a GREAT value...$799 for the D7000 with 18-140 Nikkor. Yeah that is an awesome deal.


----------



## astroNikon (Nov 24, 2013)

robbins.photo said:


> But if you close the thread I won't be able to razz Juga about the fact that the $1800 Canon 6D Camera has only an extremely slight edge in image quality - roughly about 2% better, than my incredibly outdated D5100 that I only paid $350 for..
> 
> Lol.. drat.  Oh well, maybe I can work that in somehow on the next thread..



Maybe you should recommend a d5100 to the OP.


----------



## coastalconn (Nov 24, 2013)

I think you should buy a D600 and buy it refurbished.  Rakuten (formerly Buy.com) has a D600 direct from Cameta with a 1 year warranty for 1299 with a 1 year warranty and free shipping.  The odds are the shutter has already been replaced and if not it has a warranty.Rakuten.com:Cameta Camera|Nikon D600 Digital SLR Camera Body - Factory Refurbished|Digital  I think if you add "SNAPSHOT" to the promo code at checkout you get 13000 points which is good for $130 towards a future purchase.  I do not work for any company involved I'm just a super bargain shopper.  first sign up at Mrrebates and get $5 to sign up and 4% back (after 30-90 days)  Mr. Rebates - Cash Back Rebate Shopping at over 2000 Stores So total price would be 1300 - 130- 5 - 52 = $1113 or so.  I would get a couple bucks from Mrrebates 

I don't make this stuff up I just search on slickdeals.net


----------



## robbins.photo (Nov 24, 2013)

astroNikon said:


> robbins.photo said:
> 
> 
> > But if you close the thread I won't be able to razz Juga about the fact that the $1800 Canon 6D Camera has only an extremely slight edge in image quality - roughly about 2% better, than my incredibly outdated D5100 that I only paid $350 for..
> ...



I would have.. but then somebody closed the thread!  Rotfl


----------



## robbins.photo (Nov 24, 2013)

coastalconn said:


> I think you should buy a D600 and buy it refurbished.  Rakuten (formerly Buy.com) has a D600 direct from Cameta with a 1 year warranty for 1299 with a 1 year warranty and free shipping.  The odds are the shutter has already been replaced and if not it has a warranty.Rakuten.com:Cameta Camera|Nikon D600 Digital SLR Camera Body - Factory Refurbished|Digital  I think if you add "SNAPSHOT" to the promo code at checkout you get 13000 points which is good for $130 towards a future purchase.  I do not work for any company involved I'm just a super bargain shopper.  first sign up at Mrrebates and get $5 to sign up and 4% back (after 30-90 days)  Mr. Rebates - Cash Back Rebate Shopping at over 2000 Stores So total price would be 1300 - 130- 5 - 52 = $1113 or so.  I would get a couple bucks from Mrrebates
> 
> I don't make this stuff up I just search on slickdeals.net



Ok, but it's a lot faster if you just make it up.. lol


----------



## astroNikon (Nov 25, 2013)

coastalconn said:


> I think you should buy a D600 and buy it refurbished.  Rakuten (formerly Buy.com) has a D600 direct from Cameta with a 1 year warranty for 1299 with a 1 year warranty and free shipping.  The odds are the shutter has already been replaced and if not it has a warranty.Rakuten.com:Cameta Camera|Nikon D600 Digital SLR Camera Body - Factory Refurbished|Digital  I think if you add "SNAPSHOT" to the promo code at checkout you get 13000 points which is good for $130 towards a future purchase.  I do not work for any company involved I'm just a super bargain shopper.  first sign up at Mrrebates and get $5 to sign up and 4% back (after 30-90 days)  Mr. Rebates - Cash Back Rebate Shopping at over 2000 Stores So total price would be 1300 - 130- 5 - 52 = $1113 or so.  I would get a couple bucks from Mrrebates
> 
> I don't make this stuff up I just search on slickdeals.net



$1113

Oh my ... 

This is getting to a point that you can"t ignore the price.


----------



## Braineack (Nov 25, 2013)

Incredibly tempting.  I just always have a hard time pulling the trigger on large purchases like these.


Honestly the way I view the D610 is that it's a "refurbished" D600 without any clicks on it, and a trivial WB improvement that's not worth >$500.


----------



## runnah (Nov 25, 2013)

Don't buy the thing you want today, buy the thing you are going to want tomorrow.


----------



## astroNikon (Nov 25, 2013)

runnah said:


> Don't buy the thing you *want *today, buy the thing you are going to *want *tomorrow.


If you can afford it

Which for me is a d4.

But there's a Big price difference between the d4 and d600 which is totally unattainable today, tomorrow or next month.
Even when I compare a d700 to the d600 ...
for some it comes down to $$$

and there's a big difference between "want"  and  "need"  and   "would be nice to have"


----------



## Braineack (Nov 25, 2013)

runnah said:


> Don't buy the thing you want today, buy the thing you are going to want tomorrow.



I wouldn't have survived the market crash in 2007 had I lived by that mantra.


----------



## runnah (Nov 25, 2013)

Braineack said:


> runnah said:
> 
> 
> > Don't buy the thing you want today, buy the thing you are going to want tomorrow.
> ...




What I mean is that when I buy a PC I buy a PC that will still suit my need 5 years from now. So I go over spec for the current need. 

make sense?


----------



## Braineack (Nov 25, 2013)

runnah said:


> Braineack said:
> 
> 
> > runnah said:
> ...



I just put together a new computer the other day, like seriously last week. I originally budgeted $1500 for it, and put together a parts list, then after about a month of debating ended up with a system that put me out around $500 and is more than sufficient for my needs right now.  This replaced a system that I had purchased in 2007.  

The thing is, I don't "need" a D600. But I'd really like to go into FF and I have the means right now. At least then if I keep at it and maybe eventually monetize my hobby with a good backbone. Or course I'd prefer to have a d800, but I think it's overkill.


----------



## runnah (Nov 25, 2013)

Braineack said:


> The thing is, I don't "need" a D600. _*But I'd really like to go into FF*_ and I have the means right now. At least then if I keep at it and maybe eventually monetize my hobby with a good backbone. Or course I'd prefer to have a d800, but I think it's overkill.



I personally think this is a bad reason to justify the purchase of a new camera.


----------



## Braineack (Nov 25, 2013)

that wasn't a reason; I have plenty of reasons to make me come to that decision


----------



## astroNikon (Nov 25, 2013)

Basically you're skittish on spending the money for a d600 .. just like me.

Normally when I'm skittish on spending money, I just don't spend it until I fully rationalize the expense.  of course, by then the d638 mk 23 will be out.

Last year for me that was getting the d7000, which I had to "upgrade myself" before buying from the 5100 and from the 3100 as they didn't have the requirements that I needed.  The price difference of course jump tremendously.  But the d7000 fit the bill perfectly and I'm happy.  Now the d600 .. would just make some things more convenient, not "needed", just "more convenient"


In the end the question will be are you happy with the $1400ish versus the d600 in your hands.  Will you enjoy photography more.  Will you expand your photographic skills in a more happy manner.
Hobbies are meant to be enjoyed and basically, for the money will it transform it to some financially correlated meaning?


----------



## runnah (Nov 25, 2013)

It's taken me 5 years to get to the point where I feel like my camera is holding me back. Even then I'd learned to work around the limitations. My camera still is capable of producing amazing images in ideal settings, it's just when I am in less than ideal settings is where I need to upgrade.


----------



## Braineack (Nov 25, 2013)

runnah said:


> It's taken me 5 years to get to the point where I feel like my camera is holding me back. Even then I'd learned to work around the limitations. My camera still is capable of producing amazing images in ideal settings, it's just when I am in less than ideal settings is where I need to upgrade.



I started with a D40 and went to a D3100 when it came out.  I'm a little embarrassed to say that I really didn't know a lot then and was hoping for an upgrade and kinda just ended up with the same camera minus the ability to use the IR remote and a VR kit lens.

I just recently sold it for the D5100 as a good deal came up.  It fixed two gripes I had with the D3100: low-light and the LCD screen. The D5100 can shoot low-light much better than the D3100 could, but I'm still never happy with it, even when using my fast glass.

When I'm shooting, I'm almost always in situations where I'm ending up with ISO above 1200 or so, and I'm never happy with the image quality as result.  One thing I love when viewing shots taken on a FF is the IQ they produce, they always seem to be crisp, clear images with great details and blacks and great DOF (i read that the DOF is "better" on FF sensors). But then again, a lot of shots I see from the D7100 are impressive as well. I like the idea of full-coverage from my lenses without a crop factor; my 35mm isn't wide enough for me. And the idea of a better viewfinder as well.

But with that said there's things about the d600 I wish it had like the D7100.  The 51 point, the auto-FP flash sync, the shutter speed to name some.

Both have in-body focus motors which is something I want. I'd like to be able to auto-focus D glass.

The one downside I fear is the full-frame coverage as mention, so I lose the extra "reach" of a 300mm. I haven't done a lot of research here to see the difference between the APC and FF sensors of a similar subject at 300mm cropped.


----------



## rexbobcat (Nov 25, 2013)

runnah said:


> Don't buy the thing you want today, buy the thing you are going to want tomorrow.



Existential O.O


----------



## astroNikon (Nov 25, 2013)

Braineack said:


> The one downside I fear is the full-frame coverage as mention, so I lose the extra "reach" of a 300mm. I haven't done a lot of research here to see the difference between the APC and FF sensors of a similar subject at 300mm cropped.



There has been tests here on that specific topic.  I'll try to find it, it included comparative pictures.


----------



## astroNikon (Nov 25, 2013)

http://www.thephotoforum.com/forum/...rence-between-full-frame-cropped-sensors.html


----------



## runnah (Nov 25, 2013)

astroNikon said:


> http://www.thephotoforum.com/forum/...rence-between-full-frame-cropped-sensors.html



So two steps backwards.


----------



## Virgil (Nov 25, 2013)

I love my d600. And yes, i did have a few spots on my sensor but i cleaned them off and kept shooting. Its a great, affordable step up from the dx bodies. Anyone that says u cant tell the difference between a photo shot with dx vs fx camera doesnt have much of an eye for quality.. Enlarge a file to 20x30 and u be the judge.. Thats like saying u can get the same quality from 35 mm that u can from my RZ pro 2... If u can afford it, buy it..


----------



## Derrel (Nov 25, 2013)

If you want a lot of background on the D600, Google "Thom Hogan on the D600 issue". A recent article he wrote states that the D600 debris/oil issue begins to show its ugly face at around 5,000 frames. Despite what a big camera store employee might have told one person, namely that there \*is no problem" with the D600, we all know that the debris/oil splatter issue *is for real*, and is the reason Nikon has been replacing D600 shutters on so many D600 bodies, then moving those cameras to new owners through the refurbished channels.

As Thom wrote here, What Should D600 Owners Do? | byThom | Thom Hogan

"Evidence shows that the debris/splatter problem is related to usage. Shoot 500 images and you might not see it. Shoot 2000 images and you might begin to see it. Shoot 4000 images and if the problem is there you'll definitely see it. So first things first: how many images have you shot with your D600? If the number is less than 5000, I'd suggest that you need to get there first before declaring your camera free of problems."

Later in the article he writes, : " In the typical repair report I'm seeing for cameras that have the problem Nikon is replacing the entire shutter mechanism. If that's the case with a camera you send in to Nikon, you should be fine after the repair. I've heard of _no_ cases of repeating debris buildup after a shutter replacement. What _is_ causing some trouble is that I'm seeing evidence of a typical NikonUSA repair issue: a fair number of cameras end up having to go back a second or third time before Nikon actually repairs the camera. In those cases, Nikon appears to have just cleaned and adjusted the camera the first time it came in, but the user then experienced the same problem a few thousand shots down the line. "

There is a reason the Nikon D600 was the shortest-lived d-slr model ever made by Nikon. There is a reason the D610 came out a heartbeat after the massive flood of D600 refurbs hit the market. Dealers needed a NEW model with a clean track record, so they had a product that people could buy with confidence.


----------



## Braineack (Nov 25, 2013)

Exactly why I'd only buy a refurb'd unit with a warrenty like the one linked earlier.  Hopefully that deal lasts while I make a decision.


----------



## robbins.photo (Nov 25, 2013)

Ok, well my thought process would be I wouldn't be to worried about the reported issues with the D600 if your buying refurb with a warranty.  If this were a model that had shutter issues the shutter would have been replaced already, as someone else had mentioned.  It sounds like you've already made the decision to go FF, really the only question is going to be when.  So I guess for me if I were in your shoes the only question for me would be, "Do I think I can get a better deal by waiting."


----------



## astroNikon (Nov 25, 2013)

I think the title is


> [h=1]Thread: Any reason I shouldn't buy a D600?[/h]



So he's already practically decided to buy a d600 refurbed

just is there any reason he shouldn't

other than time.


----------



## Derrel (Nov 25, 2013)

I think the D600 refurbished with a good warranty represents a lot of camera for a very attractive price. But as per my post above, I did want people to recognize that there have been some very **real** issues with a significant number of D600 cameras. Despite what some random, camera store employee might have said in an effort to paint a rosy picture about the D600--which his store was no doubt trying to sell... the facts show that there was a very real issue. The issue was two separate components: debris from the shutter, and lubrication flinging itself off of the shutter and onto the sensor. That's a TWO-part issue. The issue afflicted a percentage of the D600's that was sufficiently high that a lot of D600's were returned, new shutters dropped into them, and then those sold on the refurbished market at a huge markdown. The whole affair was an utter disaster for Nikon and its dealers. So now, they have the D610.

Again, I think a properly-functioning D600 bought at a good price and with a decent warranty represents a pretty good camera value.


----------



## Braineack (Nov 25, 2013)

the price is listed at:

List Price:​*$2,099.95*You Save33%
Price:​$1,399.00+ FREE SHIPPING
Coupon:​- $99.01 coupon  ( Details )
Total Price:​$1,299.99



but when I put it in my cart:










*save $99.01 off (SKU 241750249) automatically on this product from Cameta Camera on Rakuten.com Shopping One coupon per order. Order as many times as you'd like*
N/A1  remove*($99.01)*




*Nikon D600 Digital SLR Camera Body - Factory Refurbished
Shipped by: Cameta Camera *Save for Later
*Super Point&#8482; Value: 1,340*​Usually ships in 1 to 2 business days. remove*$1,439.00*

Total:$1,339.99


I know it's just $40, but $40 bothers me and basically that 4% mrebate discount is now a wash...


----------



## Juga (Nov 25, 2013)

Now you are just being indecisive&#8230;PULL THE TRIGGER!!! DO IT NOW!!!


----------



## astroNikon (Nov 25, 2013)

Juga said:


> Now you are just being indecisive&#8230;PULL THE TRIGGER!!! DO IT NOW!!!



+1

and remember, just to be sure, buy 2 and send me one


----------



## coastalconn (Nov 25, 2013)

He who hesitates... not sure if the bonus point code is still good?


----------



## astroNikon (Nov 25, 2013)

yeah I couldn't find where to put the promo code .... oops .. no .. i'm not buying one ... lol


----------



## Braineack (Nov 25, 2013)

yeah i couldn't find a place for a coupon code either.


----------



## coastalconn (Nov 25, 2013)

It should be on the checkout page I think...


----------



## coastalconn (Nov 25, 2013)

Here's the place I originally saw the deal *hot* Nikon D600 24.3MP Full Frame Digital SLR Camera (Body Only Refurbished) + + $130 Rakuten Cash + 1 Year Warranty $1300 + free shipping - Slickdeals.net


----------



## astroNikon (Nov 25, 2013)

coastalconn said:


> Here's the place I originally saw the deal *hot* Nikon D600 24.3MP Full Frame Digital SLR Camera (Body Only Refurbished) + + $130 Rakuten Cash + 1 Year Warranty $1300 + free shipping - Slickdeals.net



expired


and the new "SAVE10" code I found is expired too

but down to 1269.00

1339
-65 (5% back after 30-90 days)
- 5 (for joining that mrrebates - to be mailed to me I assume, if ever)
= $1,269.00  + free shipping


----------



## robbins.photo (Nov 25, 2013)

Derrel said:


> I think the D600 refurbished with a good warranty represents a lot of camera for a very attractive price. But as per my post above, I did want people to recognize that there have been some very **real** issues with a significant number of D600 cameras. Despite what some random, camera store employee might have said in an effort to paint a rosy picture about the D600--which his store was no doubt trying to sell... the facts show that there was a very real issue. The issue was two separate components: debris from the shutter, and lubrication flinging itself off of the shutter and onto the sensor. That's a TWO-part issue. The issue afflicted a percentage of the D600's that was sufficiently high that a lot of D600's were returned, new shutters dropped into them, and then those sold on the refurbished market at a huge markdown. The whole affair was an utter disaster for Nikon and its dealers. So now, they have the D610.
> 
> Again, I think a properly-functioning D600 bought at a good price and with a decent warranty represents a pretty good camera value.



Which is why I'm sticking with my D5100.  Well that and I don't have $1300 of disposable income that isn't spoken for at the moment.  In fact I don't think I have even $13 that isn't spoken for at the moment.. lol


----------



## Braineack (Nov 25, 2013)

I have the money, I just have hard times spending it.  Then I need to get battery packs and a charger, and then make arrangements to sell my D5100, Sigma 17-70mm f2.8-4, and 35mm 1.8G and figure out a new short zoom walking lens.

I'm still debating the deal through Rakuten: Basically $1282 shipped with the mrrebate.com thing. Can't find any other coupons that work.  and the extra $100 is only good through today it seems.  I hate pressure!


----------



## astroNikon (Nov 25, 2013)

Braineack said:


> I have the money, I just have hard times spending it.  Then I need to get battery packs and a charger, and then make arrangements to sell my D5100, Sigma 17-70mm f2.8-4, and 35mm 1.8G and figure out a new short zoom walking lens.
> 
> I'm still debating the deal through Rakuten: Basically $1282 shipped with the mrrebate.com thing. Can't find any other coupons that work.  and the extra $100 is only good through today it seems.  I hate pressure!



Then dont do it
there will be other specials with Christmas coming and further d600 devaluation.


----------



## akshaymak (Nov 25, 2013)

I got a D600 in March been shooting with it since , no problems.. I use it with a Nikon 24-70 2.8G 

Check out my work 
Mak-Media.co.uk


----------



## kundalini (Nov 25, 2013)

Braineack said:


> ...  I'm really impressed with I see shots taken with FF bodies, I can almost spot it out every time, ...


Doubtful if you are viewing web images.

I like my FF camera (Nikon D700) and am glad I have it.
I like my cropped camera (Nikon D300) and am glad I have it.
I like my m4/3 camera (Oly EP3) and am glad I have it.
I like my film camera (Canon EOS 500N) and wish I used it more.

On the web, with a good execution, you cannot tell the difference, except maybe with the film camera.


----------



## Braineack (Nov 25, 2013)

> *ORDER CONFIRMATION*
> 
> *Dear Braineack,*Thank you for placing your order at Rakuten.com Shopping! You have earned *1378 Rakuten Super Points* on this order.




w00t!


----------



## robbins.photo (Nov 25, 2013)

Braineack said:


> > *ORDER CONFIRMATION*
> >
> > *Dear Braineack,*Thank you for placing your order at Rakuten.com Shopping! You have earned *1378 Rakuten Super Points* on this order.
> 
> ...



Ok well I've done some more research and I found an iron clad reason why you should never consider buying....

Umm.. oh.  Ok.. nevermind.  Nothing to see here.  Move along people.. move along...

Lol

Congrats Braineack - enjoy the new beast


----------



## Braineack (Nov 25, 2013)

Now I gotta figure out a new walking lens for it.


----------



## astroNikon (Nov 25, 2013)

Braineack said:


> > *ORDER CONFIRMATION*
> >
> > *Dear Braineack,*Thank you for placing your order at Rakuten.com Shopping! You have earned *1378 Rakuten Super Points* on this order.
> 
> ...



It looks like you only bought one ?  :scratch:


Congratulations !!

or maybe I should make that singular ... Congratulation.


----------



## Juga (Nov 25, 2013)

Braineack said:


> Now I gotta figure out a new walking lens for it.



The new Sigma 24-105 f/4 looks like it might be nice and with full frame f/4 won't really hinder you all that much. 

Sigma 24-105mm F/4 DG OS HSM Lens for Nikon DSLR Cameras 635-306

Of course it isn't out yet...


----------



## astroNikon (Nov 25, 2013)

Juga said:


> Braineack said:
> 
> 
> > Now I gotta figure out a new walking lens for it.
> ...



Oh great.  Buy this !!   but it's not available    LOL


maybe he can just walk around and pretend it's on the camera body !!
:lmao:


----------



## Juga (Nov 25, 2013)

astroNikon said:


> Juga said:
> 
> 
> > Braineack said:
> ...



It ships the first week of December silly guy.


----------



## Braineack (Nov 26, 2013)

it's interesting; I'll keep it in mind. Right now I was kinda debating between the Sigma 24-70mm 2.8 and the Nikon 24-85 2.8-4D.  Although, the 24-105 would keep my at a FOV I'm used to currently with my 17-70; I like to buy used/refurbished so this would be new for me   That was a pun.


----------



## Mach0 (Nov 26, 2013)

Braineack said:


> it's interesting; I'll keep it in mind. Right now I was kinda debating between the Sigma 24-70mm 2.8 and the Nikon 24-85 2.8-4D.  Although, the 24-105 would keep my at a FOV I'm used to currently with my 17-70; I like to buy used/refurbished so this would be new for me   That was a pun.



FOV might be the same but DOF won't be lol. Be mindful or you might have some missed focus.


----------



## Zyr55 (Nov 26, 2013)

Just sold my D7000 today, the D600 should be here Friday


----------



## Braineack (Nov 30, 2013)

Just arrived.  3166 clicks.

Now I gotta learn this bad boy.


----------



## astroNikon (Nov 30, 2013)

Braineack said:


> Just arrived.  3166 clicks.
> 
> Now I gotta learn this bad boy.


Ship it to me and I'll write you a quite instruction manual
after about 100,000 clicks


----------



## lonewolfsx (Nov 30, 2013)

Braineack said:


> Now I gotta figure out a new walking lens for it.



In your original post you mention the Sigma 24-70... the HSM version is pretty much garbage, but I have the original EX/DG/Macro whatever non-HSM version which I bought despite the HSM being available. There are several test sites that document the sharpness of this lens against the new version, and at the borders it is substantially better. For $400-450, I don't think you can find a better budget full frame walkaround lens (at least with a decent aperture). It's AF is just as fast as an ultrasonic/hypersonic/silentwave lens, no major abberations, distortion is very low even at 24mm and non-existent the rest of the range, and takes 82mm filters (which some people hate, but I personally have several filters that size and use step up rings on any lens that isn't 82mm). My only major complaint so far is that the contrast and corner sharpness drops noticeably at 70mm f/2.8, long end. I notice this from taking portraits, but I'm also on the D800 so I will notice issues like that slightly more than you would on a D600/610.

The 24-85mm VR has terrible distortion throughout the range and fairly weak border performance, the 24-120mm is expensive and not much better, and older lenses like the 24-85 2.8-4.0 or 28-105 have good reputation but can be kind of rough due to age and the people that have nice copies of those don't want to sell them.

If you don't need a wide range, consider the Nikon 35-70mm f/2.8... I've also heard really great things about the Tokina 28-80mm f/2.8 being an Angenieux design, but I haven't used one. I may pick one up and compare it to my Sigma and keep whichever turns out better, I'm really missing that 70mm f/2.8 for portraits, I use my 105mm instead and it's sometimes too tight. The 35-70mm may force you to buy a dedicated wide-angle in the future, but that's not a bad thing and you'll eventually want something like the 16-35VR or 14-24 anyway (or some competitor like the Sigma 15-30 or 12-24, Tokina 16-28) to go wider than 24/28mm of standard zooms anyway.

And my final thoughts, as a friend of mine is currently planning this same purchase but having a rough time finding a lens while he saves for the 24-70mm Nikkor... just get a 50mm f/1.8G. That lens has such ridiculous sharpness and quality, can be used for SO MUCH on a full frame, and helps really get you "down in the dirt" taking pictures and experimenting with angles and composition while limited by focal range. I'll admit, my 24-70 makes me lazy. For something I can't mess up I take it, but for fun I really like to take a 50, or borrow a 35 or 85 and shoot prime for a day. I feel it really helps me artistically. Plus, they are crazy inexpensive and you can save towards a lens you really really want.


----------



## lonewolfsx (Nov 30, 2013)

Oops, I skipped a page by accident. In response to the Sigma 24-105mm f/4... I'm very excited about that. I want to stay f/2.8, but if the optics perform as well as I'm hoping I may sell my 24-70 and pick one of those up. If you can swing it, I'm sure it will be a great lens, or it better be considered it's been delayed and unreleased for a pretty long time while they get it perfect.

EDIT: Check out this review, here's the sharpness page: http://www.lenstip.com/389.4-Lens_review-Sigma_A_24-105_mm_f_4_DG_OS_HSM_Image_resolution.html

It pretty much kicks ass.


----------



## Braineack (Dec 1, 2013)

astroNikon said:


> Braineack said:
> 
> 
> > Just arrived.  3166 clicks.
> ...



Rofl, the one it came with is quite large enough.

I really prefer the controls of this camera over the d40, d3100, and d5100 I've owned before it.  It's so much easier to use the thumb/finger dials plus a function button to change settings.  It really beats hitting "i" then navigating through the options, clicking okay on the one you want to change, changing it, then clicking okay again.

The low-light performance of the sensor is really as good as they say, I took a bunch of test shots around the house at above 3200iso and I'd say it matches the noise level of the d5100 at 800iso.

I LOVE the viewfinder.

Here's a shot I took of my niece as I was just fooling with HSS.  Really neat to be able to use the flash all the way up to 1/4000.




Happy Julia by The Braineack, on Flickr


----------



## Warhorse (Dec 3, 2013)

Good picture of your niece. Which shutter speed/f-stop/flash were used?

Just looked at the EXIF on your photo, pretty cool with the HSS, open aperture, and 500 ISO. How was your SB-700 mounted on the camera?


----------



## Wyler (Dec 3, 2013)

If you can afford it then go a head, it's a good camera!


----------



## Braineack (Dec 3, 2013)

Warhorse said:


> Good picture of your niece. Which shutter speed/f-stop/flash were used?
> 
> Just looked at the EXIF on your photo, pretty cool with the HSS, open aperture, and 500 ISO. How was your SB-700 mounted on the camera?



Yeah 1/400 iirc. Flash was on camera and bounced off the ceiling.


----------

